# 6 month bw



## Khark88 (Jun 22, 2021)

So last oct nov I started trt my test level was 254 with a range of 199-1600. Dr prescribed 200mg test cyp once every two weeks. Got my bw done a couple weeks ago for my six month check up my test came back at 507 my estrodol came back at 23 with a range of <39. My bw was in between my pins so I feel it should of been close to peak levels showing up on my labs. When I asked about it I was told to that it could take up to a year to a year and a half for my levels to go higher than they are. That being said if my low was sitting at 500 I would feel comfortable where I am and with my dosage. I plan on getting my own labs done in the next few weeks both when my peak should be as well as a few days before my pin to see my valley. Looking forward I have a couple options available depending on what my results are. Currently I get prescribed 2ml of 200 test cyp a month. I’ve been going to the office to get my shots cause it is only like 5$ to let them give it to me and use there meds and stashing the ones I get from the pharmacy in case I can’t make it up there for some reason or another. My plan is if after getting my own labs and seeing where my peak and valley is asking the dr to increase my dosage if I the results are what I’m thinking they are right now of peak around 500 and my valley being just above my starting natural of 250. Depending on what happens there I have the option of going to the office and getting my shot like normal and then give my self a pin in between putting me at 200mg per week and see where that puts me at. My dr seems pretty laid back and hasn’t questioned that I pick up from pharmacy and never bring it with me for them to use. And don’t have to worry about his labs again til oct nov so I figured I could take this time to dial in a dose that is on the higher side of normal between 800-1000 where I wouldn’t have shut down my natural production just to still be on the low side of normal. Any thoughts on this plan?


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2021)

Paragraphs/formatting if you want people to actually read your posts. Help us out.


----------

